# Non-profit Coffee shop improvements



## beccatheslug (Oct 18, 2019)

We run a small not for profit coffee shop (our earnings are small, average is about £300 per day) and it goes towards staff, stock, other essentials and the rest goes to charity.

Our menu is basic we usually serve - Range of coffees and cold drinks, Bacon Rolls, Specials (Quiche, baked potato toasties), croissants and loads of bakes.

Does anyone have any (low cost) suggestions on what we could maybe add to the menu to make it a bit more exiting? Or just any other improvements/gadgets that could make the cafe better ?


----------

